# Weather vs snapper



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Went out of Pcola the first Saturday with my brother and his crew. Could have limited out in 20 minutes but we were selective. Caught a limit of nice fish including one 28" and one 32" dinosaur.


----------

